# Furnace Make and Model



## Rural_1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am trying to locate a furnace model number, the furnace looks like a Rheem or a Ruud but has no markings of either on it, I have a model number I took off the furnace but I cant find it on line anywhere.

Model #90J07EES01 
Serial #GE5D302F080704005

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Mark


----------



## BarrieFurnaceRepair (Dec 9, 2012)

Rural_1 said:


> I am trying to locate a furnace model number, the furnace looks like a Rheem or a Ruud but has no markings of either on it, I have a model number I took off the furnace but I cant find it on line anywhere.
> 
> Model #90J07EES01
> Serial #GE5D302F080704005
> ...


Are you trying to cross-reference a part or something? Your vendor should be able to help you out....give 'em a call. Weatherking probably (Paloma).


----------



## Rural_1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you I'll try that, actually looking for a control board.


----------



## jpb2 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's always the board........


----------

